# Mac Write et Mac Paint



## atariX_ (3 Janvier 2010)

Hello,
savez-vous où je pourrais trouver les disquettes Mac Paint et Mac Write ( pas obligatoirement des originaux, mais des copies au format du mac 128k ( 400k) ) ? 
Si quelqu'un en as ou sait où je peux en trouver, merci de me le dire 
Par la même occasion, sauriez-vous où je peux trouver des disquettes systèmes 6, 7 et 8 ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2010)

atariX_ a dit:


> Hello,
> savez-vous où je pourrais trouver les disquettes Mac Paint et Mac Write ( pas obligatoirement des originaux, mais des copies au format du mac 128k ( 400k) ) ?
> Si quelqu'un en as ou sait où je peux en trouver, merci de me le dire
> Par la même occasion, sauriez-vous où je peux trouver des disquettes systèmes 6, 7 et 8 ?
> merci d'avance



Si tu peux faire les disquettes toi même, le grenier du Mac te fournira de quoi les remplir. Pour les Mac OS, jusqu'au 7.5.5, tu trouves ça sur le site des vieilleries Apple, à partir du 7.6, faut acheter (d'occase, et ça se trouve pas forcément facilement).


----------



## atariX_ (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, est-ce qu'un Quadra 800 (sous 7.1 ou 7.5 je ne sais plus ) est capable de formater ces disquettes ? Car dans la liste des formats, il y le DOS 1,4 et le Macintosh 1,4, mais il me semble que je n'est pas vu de 400k, ou de 800k à la rigueur.


----------



## didgar (4 Janvier 2010)

Salut !



atariX_ a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, est-ce qu'un Quadra 800 (sous 7.1 ou 7.5 je ne sais plus ) est capable de formater ces disquettes ? Car dans la liste des formats, il y le DOS 1,4 et le Macintosh 1,4, mais il me semble que je n'est pas vu de 400k, ou de 800k à la rigueur.



Oui tu dois pouvoir en tout cas en 800ko ! Pour ce faire, il faut obstruer ( des deux côtés sans doute ) avec du scotch l'orifice en bas à droite de la disquette ( flèche sur image jointe ).






A+

Didier


----------



## atariX_ (4 Janvier 2010)

merci de ta réponse Didgar, j'avais oublier cette méthode ^^ je le faisait sur mon ATARI ST, mais je ne savais plus si cela s'appliquait aussi au mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Oui tu dois pouvoir en tout cas en 800ko ! Pour ce faire, il faut obstruer ( des deux côtés sans doute ) avec du scotch l'orifice en bas à droite de la disquette ( flèche sur image jointe ).



Un seul côté suffit, avec un adhésif opaque



atariX_ a dit:


> merci de ta réponse Didgar, j'avais oublier cette méthode ^^ je le faisait sur mon ATARI ST, mais je ne savais plus si cela s'appliquait aussi au mac



Oui, ça s'applique  Parfois, comme sur les Atari ST (les STf, du moins), certains lecteurs le supportent, et d'autres non (les lecteurs vraiment vieux ne parviennent pas à lire en raison de la densité du revêtement magnétique trop élevée pour eux, qui sature leur tête de lecture) !


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2010)

Sur silicium.org, y a une association qui se débarasse d'une grosse pile de D7 DD ou HD, 3"5, 5"1/4 et même 8" !


----------



## atariX_ (10 Janvier 2010)

Cela a super bien marcher  aussi bien sur un Quadra que sur un PowerMac 

Encore merdi pour votre aide


----------



## csneulas (12 Février 2010)

Salut

Je viens d'acheter un 128k et il etait fourni avec Mac paint et Mac write 
Je veux bien te les fournir
A+


----------

